# BEWARE: Macbook Air Scam on Craigslist



## Zer0tails (Oct 21, 2007)

just warning my fellow ehmaccers, someone is stealing and selling macbook airs on craigslist. Keep your macbook airs within sight, and for those who are thinking of getting one on craigslist becareful.

The story: I emailed a guy who was selling a macbook air for 1500 a couple days ago. Got the serial no. from him to check the warranty, but decided not to go for it as 1500 was a little too much for me.

Today: I emailed a guy selling a MBA for 1100. Asked for the serial no. and was given the same one that the guy a few days ago had given me. I suspected it had been stolen.

With my suspicions aroused, I contacted the original guy and he told me that he had been robbed when he was meeting the buyer. Yikes! I offer to give him the number of the guy who had stolen it but i think he was traumatized or something and instead just hung up.

So becareful ehmaccers, very very scary, and sobering story. I have sold my mac on craigslist a few times, and the thought of getting robbed by the buyer is just frightening.  Good thing I always insist on meeting inside a bank.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Something is wrong with this story: why wouldn't the rightful owner want to get in touch with the thief, or at least take the information?

Is it possible that that either there is no MacBook Air for sale, just a scam; are the 'owner' and 'thief' the same person, perhaps?

If not, there's still more to the story.

Also, it would be helpful to know where this happened; and to know part of the serial number.


----------



## Zer0tails (Oct 21, 2007)

I thought that too. Searched the original owner's name on facebook. And his status read "i was robbed" 

so i am guessing he was just freaked out or something i don't know. Still in shock, getting a call from me.


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

You can't base judgement on a Facebook status...I could out I am going to be the new King of Scotland...As However mentioned something ain't right. They were so distraught they hung up the phone when you told them you had the number of the guy who has it? That makes no sense at all...


----------



## Zer0tails (Oct 21, 2007)

well, if it was me, I would be like give me the number, as I would hell bent on finding the guy that stole my mac.

But i guess not everyone is the same? In any case, I told the guy with the stolen laptop that I didn't want it when he called again.

Maybe I could have done something to help the guy who got his mac stolen since he is a student like me..i feel bad for him.

But then, if he doesn't want to do anything, I don't really see what I can do since it isn't my mac, the police wouldn't care.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

What is the URL of the thief's craigslist ad?


----------



## Zer0tails (Oct 21, 2007)

HowEver said:


> What is the URL of the thief's craigslist ad?


MACBOOK AIR 1.6GHZ AND BOX


----------



## TheBat (Feb 11, 2005)

More scams.

MBA1 MBA2. I'm so tempted to reply using a dummy e-mail address.


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

TheBat said:


> More scams.
> 
> MBA1 MBA2. I'm so tempted to reply using a dummy e-mail address.


It's funny how the phone number isn't even in Canada in the second one.


----------



## MrsMime (Sep 8, 2008)

Yeeeah, something's fishy here. Flag the ad?


----------



## TheBat (Feb 11, 2005)

Elric said:


> It's funny how the phone number isn't even in Canada in the second one.


I've just replied to Steven, (MB, MB2) who must be very wealthy. He buys Mac notebooks, keeps them until just after the return-by date, and poor him needs the money (cash only), so he lists on Kijiji. He lists a phone #, that I will call from work (no caller ID). I told him that I have cash that I have to use....

Any chance I'll soon have a brand new computer soon...?


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Roomate Wanted - London, Ontario Rooms For Rent, Roommates - Kijiji London, Ontario

The kijiji Stephen also has a roommate-wanted ad there, same phone number. I'm guessing there is either no MacBook and no (actual) rental unit, or the MacBook is stolen...

Edit: he must have a *lot* of MacBooks. Here's an ad in the UWO Gazette:

http://www.gazette.uwo.ca/pdf/Gazette-2008-09-25.pdf



TheBat said:


> I've just replied to Steven, (MB, MB2) who must be very wealthy. He buys Mac notebooks, keeps them until just after the return-by date, and poor him needs the money (cash only), so he lists on Kijiji. He lists a phone #, that I will call from work (no caller ID). I told him that I have cash that I have to use....
> 
> Any chance I'll soon have a brand new computer soon...?


----------



## MrsMime (Sep 8, 2008)

The rental is also a predictable ruse; the biggest percentage of scams is people masquerading as landlords/roommate seekers who take deposits on fake rental opportunities and then disappear.

Definitely a scammer.


----------



## zlinger (Aug 28, 2007)

Zer0tails said:


> So becareful ehmaccers, very very scary, and sobering story. I have sold my mac on craigslist a few times, and the thought of getting robbed by the buyer is just frightening.  Good thing I always insist on meeting inside a bank.


You are so right, and excellent idea about making the deal at a bank! I've sold all kinds of things on Craigslist... Car, Skis, iPods, MacBook Pro.. all cash deals done at Starbucks or in a parking lot! 

I'm glad that I did not get jumped in a setup... From now on it will be at the bank, or in the customer waiting area at the Canadian Tire automative centre.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Zer0tails said:


> MACBOOK AIR 1.6GHZ AND BOX


Ken hasn't given me a serial number yet. Perhaps he smells trouble. : )


----------



## Niteshooter (Aug 8, 2008)

Maybe it's just me but why don't you contact the London Police services Crime stoppers hotline at (519) 661-8477. At the very least they can check it out and you can also point them to the ad stating that the particular MacBook appears to have been stolen.....

Kevin


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

Zer0tails,

niteshooter's idea is a good one:

ironically, here is a story from today, about ppl getting caught on the net by the computers or posting stuff on ebay. the part about the apt robbery was using the apple software. not sure about the 1st one.

CTV.ca | New York victim uses remote logon to nab theft suspect

cheers,
keebler


----------



## Malco (Apr 18, 2003)

That number has a lot of stuff for sale all over the place.

0086-010-87837203 - Google Search

A website too.
www.yahoo188.com


----------



## jmlachance (Nov 6, 2005)

*Beware on the Cars for sale as well.*

I saw a Volvo wagon for sale at a great price the other night.Sent a message I was interested.It's turning into a real scam. Here is the letters I received yesterday and then today:

Hello,
1)
I am glad you are interested in my car. It is still available for sale and it is located in Ottawa. The car is in excellent condition, the bodywork is immaculate, no scratches, dents or hidden defects as well as the interior in excellent non-smoking condition. I am the registered owner and there is no outstanding finance on the vehicle. As you probably noticed, the price is rather low: $4,500 because it was bought from an auction of our local Bank and I need some cash asap for a new business I am trying to develope together with my brother.

Please email me soon if you want to move forward with the purchase.

Thank you,
Kat

2)
Thanks for getting back to me. The problem is that at this moment I am traveling a lot and for the next couple months I will be out of town because I've just started a new business with my brother.

To complete this transaction I can offer you two ways:

1. I can deliver the car to your home address with a cargo trailer truck. The delivery time is 2-5 days (depending on your location) and the taxes are around $300 up to $600 (depending on your location) . Also I will use a third party company so we can both be protected.

2. You can come to Ottawa, make a drive test - go to a representative to inspect the car and only after that pay me in cash. I will provide you with insurance of the vehicle so you can drive back with no problems.

Please choose one of these 2 options.
I will wait for your decision.

Thank you,
Kat
3)
Jean,

I am glad to meet you and have you as my guest and we can schedule a meeting anytime you want.

Just one more thing in order for me to see that you are indeed interested and I'm not coming all the way for nothing I request the following step to be completed: you have to find a MoneyGram office and ask a friend to send you the payment $4,500 to your name. I mean you have to take a person with you (wife, brother, friend etc....FOR EXAMPLE YOUR BEST FRIEND) who will send $4,500 (wich represent our agreed buy it now price) to you through MoneyGram. After you complete the transfer you have to send me a scaned copy of the receipt.

Be aware that you will not transfer me any money. You will be the only one who can pick up the money. In this way I will see also that you have the cash available, like I said the car is priced for a quick cash deal. As soon as you complete this step we'll meet, you see the car and if you will like it I will go with you to a MoenyGram office and you will pick-up the money that your friend wired and pay me in cash.

Let me know if we have a deal.

Thank you,
Kat

So, I requested the VIN and then I just received this #

Vehicle Identification Number (VIN): YV1SZ59H131105160

So far I've decided to play along until I get the authorities involved. OPP fraud section or another agency of that sorts.


----------



## FlaminWiz (Feb 18, 2008)

Wow. Very interesting thread. 
So many thefts, scams, etc. 

Advice:
Buy from a reseller, or the actual company. Ex. Instead of buying from Best Buy, consider Apple.


----------



## Paddy (Jul 13, 2004)

There are a lot of scams on Craigslist these days - and Mac laptops are often the bait. I tried replying to one of those "too good to be true" ads a while ago and the seller turned out to be in the UK, and of course wanted to use one of those fake escrow services. I emailed him back and said "nice try scammer...but I'm not that stupid" and he STILL tried to talk me into it.  

As for the Volvo deal - that's a weird one. Offer to pay via certified cheque after checking out the vehicle and see what she says. Might as well string her along a bit! 

The scammers are certainly getting creative:

Craigslist Scammer, A Close Call : Moolanomy

BTW - the idea of meeting in the bank is a brilliant one.


----------



## titans88 (Oct 3, 2007)

All of these stories make me sick to my stomach. What the hell is wrong with people?


----------



## Zer0tails (Oct 21, 2007)

Niteshooter said:


> Maybe it's just me but why don't you contact the London Police services Crime stoppers hotline at (519) 661-8477. At the very least they can check it out and you can also point them to the ad stating that the particular MacBook appears to have been stolen.....
> 
> Kevin


I could, but would they listen to me as it isn't my laptop that's been stolen? Furthermore, supposedly the guy who was robbed when I spoke to him, didn't seem interested in pursuing the matter. So i'm not sure as to what to do, since the person who was robbed isn't even interested in pursuing the matter. I figured the next best thing would be to warn ehmaccers incase anyone was looking into craigslist deals.

As for the "meeting in the bank" idea. It's the safest, because of security cameras, and security guards.

Oh and if they ever want a good reason why to meet in a bank: I usually tell them, that either A) i need to draw money, or B) i don't feel comfortable walking around with so much money and would prefer to deposit it right away.

If the person is legit, 10/10 times they will unanimously agree, especially when you tell them its for their own safety as well


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

I have a feeling that there is no car. The 'seller' would ask for some kind of 
'deposit' before delivery, and the potential buyer would never hear from them again--except with a demand for more money for whatever stupid reason. People get more sucked in, deeper, because they feel stupid, don't want to believe they've been ripped off, and don't want to lose money they've already lost--so they pay more.

The scammer is likely not even in North America.

Many of the absentee landlord scams are set up by scammers in Africa or the UK.

Welcome to the 419 Eater
ScamBaiting at it's finest - Scam Baiting for Fun and Justice theScamBaiter.com




jmlachance said:


> I saw a Volvo wagon for sale at a great price the other night.Sent a message I was interested.It's turning into a real scam. Here is the letters I received yesterday and then today:


----------



## FlaminWiz (Feb 18, 2008)

But wouldn't a bank mind if a transaction is happening in there? But I guess if they agree, they're legitimate.


----------



## Paddy (Jul 13, 2004)

> But wouldn't a bank mind if a transaction is happening in there?


I doubt they'd mind if it was your own branch and they know you (and whatever you were selling isn't enormous - and it doesn't look like a drug deal!). A really big branch with a lot of traffic also probably isn't going to bother you. Of course if you're loitering about, they might get a bit suspicious. 

I have had people come to my home to pick stuff up, but in almost all the cases, they've been free items. I made sure to have other family members around when people arrived. I have gone to other people's residences to buy things too - (a G4 and a LaCie Electron Blue monitor were two purchases) but again, took someone with me.


----------

